# Wyndham new Club Access and Club Wyndham program



## Toxbin (Jul 23, 2012)

I am new here and not sure if this question has been asked before.  If yes, please kindly directly me to the right posts. I was not able to find the thread... 


We have been Wyndham owners since 2007 and, gradually, I bought multiple deeds in different locations.  About two years ago, sales reps started asking us to transfer our points into the new Club Access plan.  In order to do so, we had to buy more points.  Of course, we didn't do it.  I think I finally convinced the sale rep this year in AC property that I didn't see the benefit for us to "upgrade" to the new program since I am already a VIP member and I really don't see the need for me to spend more than 20,000 dollars to change to the same level. 

I was told everyone had to change to the new club access program.  Is it true?  

Thanks you for the answers!!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 23, 2012)

Blatant lie. 

Your deeded rights cannot be changed just VIP!

Salesperson has to pay  August rent.

Stay away from sales pitches. Getting $100 bribe does not warrant spending $20K  for  about same thing as you have now.

CWA is great in theory, but very little inventory at Red hot resorts and event weeks and for most reservations  the 10 month  window works fine. ROFR is totally worthless!

Also,  MF are $5.42 / 1,000 points  which is on high side of $5.00!

Wyndham sales did not get "F"  BBB rating from helping people  out and happy campers.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2012)

That salesperson is lying.   That's basically like saying, "You HAVE to buy."  You don't have to do anything to pad that salesperson's pockets with money.  It's really disgusting the way the Wyndham salespeople treat current owners.  I will never sit in on one of their sales spiels again.  Not ever.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 23, 2012)

Toxbin said:


> I was told everyone had to change to the new club access program.  Is it true?
> 
> Thanks you for the answers!!



I still own the predecessor to the original points program....a fixed week  ... so not everyone has changed over


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 23, 2012)

Toxbin said:


> I was told everyone had to change to the new club access program.  Is it true?
> 
> Thanks you for the answers!!


Hi, and welcome to TUG!  

We are VIP also and have heard this pitch more than once.  It's possible that one day Wyndham will want to go all Club Access.  When that's true, and it's their wish, we shouldn't have to pay for it.  I sure hope it won't be a mandatory change as it would make my MF go up a lot.  

It's possible Access is where Wyndham is dumping much of the taken back contract points they have to absorb, but right now, Club Wyndham ownership is not threatened that I am aware of.  The sales people will do everything they can to convince you that something is wrong with your current ownership or account.  Then they will tell you how to fix it and always this involves buying more points.

If you are paying maintenance fees, you can fix that by generously letting you buy more points at a different resort.  

You need to be Platinum VIP and if you don't need all those points, that's even better.  They will help you rent them out to defray your maintenance fees.  Salesman will be your personal rep to share secrets of Extra Holidays with you.  Just try to get that deal in writing!  Those who fell for it got the personal rep who never answers the phone or who doesn't work there anymore!  EH takes 40% commission off the top and you lose what they don't rent.

If you didn't get their secret letter inviting you to a secret banquet, then they can get special permission for you to get the secret deal that was offered there.  Of course it involves selling you more points.

You've been around this track now and know this trick.  They'll have to think up a new one to tempt you.  Don't worry they will.  Just be ready and say "NO"!

Watch out for the "take away".  They make you think you missed out on some super duper deal or opportunity.  They make you wish so much that you didn't miss out... then they find a way to give it to you and all you have to do is sign this contract! :hysterical:   

You bought before... you certainly know how it works.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 23, 2012)

Toxbin said:


> I am new here and not sure if this question has been asked before.  If yes, please kindly directly me to the right posts. I was not able to find the thread...
> 
> 
> We have been Wyndham owners since 2007 and, gradually, I bought multiple deeds in different locations.  About two years ago, sales reps started asking us to transfer our points into the new Club Access plan.  In order to do so, we had to buy more points.  Of course, we didn't do it.  I think I finally convinced the sale rep this year in AC property that I didn't see the benefit for us to "upgrade" to the new program since I am already a VIP member and I really don't see the need for me to spend more than 20,000 dollars to change to the same level.
> ...



A number of threads in the past have discussed Club Wyndham Acess.  My take on the access program is to stay with the multiple deeds hopefully with different use dates.  If you want Club Wyndham Access buy just that (By the way before I get everyone excited, I did not recommend to do that it is just an observation).  


http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148532


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 23, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I still own the predecessor to the original points program....a fixed week  ... so not everyone has changed over



I see you have not lost you touch.  Still a trouble maker, at least Wyndham Sales believes that.  Just out of idle interest, have they ever offered to take your re-sale unit back in re-turn for a new purchase?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jul 23, 2012)

My Dad had 1M points (already VIP), got talked into converting everything into CWA. His objective was to reduce his maintenance fees.  Of course he had to purchase something, so for $20K, he bought into CWA and had 1.2M points.  He did not like CWA, MF's were not lower, and for another $20K, got out of CWA.  Now has 1.4M points. Don't do it!


----------



## Toxbin (Jul 23, 2012)

Dear all,

Thanks for the quick replies.  I didn't switch to the club access because it wouldn't save my MF, instead I would have to spend 20k to buy more points, hence, my MF would be much higher.   At the end, the sales rep said I was a tough cookie and let me go.  

It is kinda sad to see the sale reps trying to sell points this way.  I really enjoy my points and the properties.  

In AC, I think the sales reps now have a 45-min policy.  They have to let you go within 45 min if you are not interested to buy more.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 23, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I see you have not lost you touch.  Still a trouble maker, at least Wyndham Sales believes that.  Just out of idle interest, have they ever offered to take your re-sale unit back in re-turn for a new purchase?



They usually call me, get all my information.....and after checking my credit and what i make in a year, never call back to setup the appointment


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 23, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> They usually call me, get all my information.....and after checking my credit and what i make in a year, never call back to setup the appointment



Thanks for the update.


----------



## karyl3#1 (Jul 23, 2012)

*wyndham access*

we changed to access and do not like it, were not aware that we lost our
deeded property.  we are so disgusted all the lies and mis information want  out like thousands of others.  I just read that they cannot take your 
deeded property.  Is that true?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 23, 2012)

Check following for Wyndham policy on length of sales pitch and lots of other good info.   Just make sure you have parking pass body snatcher or who ever write  time on invite. I have never had  a problem ending and heading for gifting!

Actually,  generally  lasts a few minutes when we get into resale,  VIP benefits,  CWA,  BBB  "F" rating,  etc.

http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com/wp-conte...10/2006SCP.pdf


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 23, 2012)

karyl3#1 said:


> we changed to access and do not like it, were not aware that we lost our
> deeded property.  we are so disgusted all the lies and mis information want  out like thousands of others.  I just read that they cannot take your
> deeded property.  Is that true?



Review all paperwork you signed when you bought into the Access program.  I would guess you signed something that gave them the right to take the deeded properties.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 23, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Review all paperwork you signed when you bought into the Access program.  I would guess you signed something that gave them the right to take the deeded properties.



RR:

Have you forgotten your posts that after you relinquished  your deeds to CWA you had an awful time getting a  CWA membership  certificate and voting rights!

This is a pregnant question not a perceived  TUGGER  gang bang  bomb attack!

May the good Lord have mercy on your soul and soles?


----------



## karyl3#1 (Jul 23, 2012)

karyl3#1 said:


> we changed to access and do not like it, were not aware that we lost our
> deeded property.  we are so disgusted all the lies and mis information want  out like thousands of others.  I just read that they cannot take your
> deeded property.  Is that true?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 23, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> RR:
> 
> Have you forgotten your posts that after you relinquished  your deeds to CWA you had an awful time getting a  CWA membership  certificate and voting rights!
> 
> ...



You are lying again.  I really wish TUG would ban people who engage in personal attacks on people but that is not the case.  You check my posts, I have never said what you say I said.  What I said is I bought a Club Wyndham Access deed and had some trouble getting the membership certificate and voting rights.  

I followed my own post earlier in this thread.

I do not know the mighty mighty Tug Click of Renters/Resellers is up to now that you are the self proclaim attack dog.

P.S.  Regarding your last post that threatened me with turning me into someone or other do what you have do do.  Regarding you statement, "May the good Lord have mercy on your soul" I sincerly hope this is not a direct or indirect threat against me.  Especially in light of an earlier post where you said you  do not get mad, you get even.  Not sure what I have done for you to be engaging in this type of implied threat.  If anything does happen to me as at your hands, I sincerely hope that they go after TUG for aiding and abeting.

All hail the rentors and re-sellers.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 23, 2012)

What are the consequences of bailing out out CWA? Maybe they could be used as a PCC?
How about other trust oriented TS points systems, like Innseason, Festiva etc. Would they also be an alternative to PCCs?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 23, 2012)

karyl3#1 said:


> karyl3#1 said:
> 
> 
> > we changed to access and do not like it, were not aware that we lost our
> ...


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 23, 2012)

karyl3#1 said:


> we changed to access and do not like it, were not aware that we lost our
> deeded property.  we are so disgusted all the lies and mis information want  out like thousands of others.  *I just read that they cannot take your deeded property.  Is that true?*



Deeded property has a legal registered deed...just like when you own a house.  If you owe them a mortgage on it and don't pay then Wyndham, or whoever holds the trust, can take your property by foreclosure (a legal process).  If you fail to pay your maintenance fees, then the property owners association from the resort can take your property by legal foreclosure.  As long as you pay all your bills associated with the timeshare they cannot legally take it from you.

Club Wyndham Access has the deeds all held by a trust.  Owners just own rights to use; so not the same security.  This also apparently gives them less leverage if Access members want to walk away from ownership.


----------

